

Ask HN: Facebook only marketing campaigns? - lsiunsuex

We&#x27;re a small 2 person startup catering to a very specific niche market. About 6 months ago, we hired a marketing firm to get us some exposure on Facebook and so far, it&#x27;s been going well. Almost 2000 page likes, we have a high interaction rate with the page and it has generated over 500 new users on the website.<p>My problem with this marketing firm as of late, is they only target Facebook. No Twitter, no Google+, nothing.<p>I&#x27;ve questioned this multiple times, even citing articles on how people in our demographic are using Twitter more; that its a good idea to have a Google+ account for SEO rank, etc... and I&#x27;m continually being shot down by this firm as their a waste of time &#x2F; money.<p>Finally, this weekend, I told my partner, if their not willing to do Twitter, Google+, let me do it and let&#x27;s see what happens. He said yes, and I began making some changes. Integrating Twitter&#x27;s API into our blog posts to automatically link to new articles, Google+ button at the top of the page, etc...<p>Today, this marketing company questions the Google+ button I put in the header and rudely suggested I burry it.<p>Every time I bring up the other networks we&#x27;re not active on, I get shot down by them.<p>Are they a waste of time and money? Should we pursue them? Is this guy an a<i></i>?<p>-- frustrated
======
Peroni
Sounds exceptionally sketchy. They claim Twitter, Google+, etc is a waste of
time/money? It's your money, if you're willing to have it 'wasted' then they
should at least give other networks a try.

It's your company. You define what goes and what doesn't. If an external
marketing company rudely suggested I bury a social link on my site, they'd be
shown the door.

